# Knight Disc Help



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a problem/opportunity. I have a friend that wants to get rid of a Knight Disc 50 cal that he won in a raffle at an NRA meeting a few years ago. He doesn't really deer hunt that much and when he does not in muzzle season. This gun is brand new in the box still, never been fired but somehow he has lost the bolt for the gun, it is missing. Have the gun basically with no parts that come with it and no bolt.

I have heard that Knight is out of business and wondered if I should leave the gun alone because of this, one shop told me to not buy it.

I have looked on Knight's website, before I knew that they were shut down?, and they sell a stainless bolt assembly for the Knight Disc for $125 I believe it was. Does anyone know where I could get one at before buying one from here. 

Should I buy the gun and hope to find a bolt? I know the guy real well and he'll cut the price down for purchasing a bolt if I know how much a replacement will cost and he isn't looking to make a buck on the gun either, more like being compensated for giving it away because he won it in a raffle and will never use it.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.knightrifles.com/

You could try to call them. They've been bought and the new owner is planning on starting up the business again. When? Well who knows when it will produce its next rifle. However from the site, they're still selling some stuff.

I'd call them and explain to them EXACTLY what is missing from the box. Hopefully someone there would be able to tell you what you would need. I rather doubt you'll find a bolt any cheaper.

That's sad, that with a new, unfired rifle in the box, that the bolt has been lost. Unless the person has moved, you'd think it would be around there some place. You didn't mention the "other parts" that may be missing.

Another option..... either way, both of you would end up with the cost. It might be something that the current owner should order, as he lost the original parts and wants to sell the rifle. IMO, he should be the one that makes everything right and once it is, you can buy it then. Alot better than buying it now and then be unable to purchase the proper parts and be stuck with it. Or, ask him for your money back? It could sour the relationship.

signed: An Landers


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

You can by a used Knight DISC Extreme or Elite for under $250 is you look a round so keep that in mind on how much you want to spend. Also, Knight will be coming out with there new models soon so there may be a few more available on the used market when guys upgrade.

If it is a Knight original D.I.S.C., then it would only need the bolt to use the orange, flatter styled discs. If it is a DISC Extreme or Elite, it would need the bolt that uses the red, more clyindrical discs. 

Knight sold a conversion kit to go from the original orange discs to the Extreme red discs. Called an Extreme conversion or something. Sounds lke that would be the $125 bolt you are talking about. Also includes a breech plug. Sounds like you would be good to go if you just found one of the Extreme conversions in any case.

If you are looking for an original D.I.S.C, you may be able to go cheap by finding someone who has upgraded from orignal D.I.S.C to Extreme. They would not need their old bolt and breech plug and should let it go much cheaper than $125.

IMO, you really want to have the Extreme bolt so that you can get a Leigh non-FPJ conversion. That allows you to shoot bare primers and does a great job of sealing gases.

If it were me, I'd give the guy $100 bucks for the rifle knowing it is NIB and pay the $125 for the bolt. Then, I'd get the Leigh conversion for $40. That will put you at $265 for a NIB Knight DISC Extreme. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Mparks, please post contact and web site info for this product.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Rasher said:


> Mparks, please post contact and web site info for this product.


http://www.lehighbullets.com/products.asp?cat=28


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks-Rasher


----------



## weshootalot (Feb 26, 2010)

I upgraded 2 knights with new bolt and breach plug to use a bare 209. One was the original disc, the other, the extreme. I love it.

Try 1-866-518-4181. They are good people. They built the best but had a hard sell in a throw away word. New owners said they will keep the quality at the top and hope for the best.
Mine puts 3 holes 1/4 inch apart or tighter at 100 yrds. off a bench & bagged in tight... Barnes 245 gr. with a hot charge of 130 gr. of Blackhorn 209,and a fed mag 209 primer. A fellow at knight suggested this load as he uses it in his Extreme.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

What price are we at? Yes you can get the 'conversion' kit that comes with an 'extreme' bolt & breech plug. They may be a little cheaper on gunbroker. I bought one 6 months ago for $75 on GB. My extremes/elites all have the Lehigh Gen II breech plug installed. That of course is used with an extreme bolt. For the most part you can use a regular bolt or an extreme bolt in your Disc gun. The breech plug has to match the bolt though.

I have 5 Disc Knights presently, 2 extremes,2 elites, & 1 'original'. I'd be around $150 in a gun with no bolt like that, maybe a little 'buddy discount' below that.

If it an 'Original' Disc I may have an extra Bolt,BP, & even some orange primers discs if you get it. The side of the barrel will say 'Extreme',Elite', or neither if it's an 'Original' Disc Knight.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Sourdough44,

I currently have the gun in my possesion, isn't purchased though. The seller isn't too internet savy with trying to find a replacement bolt and he figured he would just give it to me to do the work with pulling the numbers and finding a bolt.

The gun is an original Knight Disc, 50 cal. black composite, blued barrell. It has the original breach plug in it, I just don't have the bolt set up or the tools that come with it.

I would be interested in the original bolt set up that you have, PM me, or should I look for the conversion kit for the 209's. Which is better?


----------



## weshootalot (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with MPARKS. 
The one thing I didn't like about Original Disc design was the primer blow by. The gunk trashed the end of the bolt, inside and out,and would gunk up the inside of the receiver all around the orange disc. A pain to clean.

The Extreme with the red disc, is a much better design. The blow by was minimal. Significant deposit only accumulates after a long range session or if you reuse the red disc. 
The old Knight web site had a video of a guy in a pond with a Knight Extreme. He takes a breath, goes under, gun and all, comes up, tilts the gun to drain the water from the barrel, and fires at a target.

The naked 209 breach plug needs the Extreme bolt and has a real snug fit for the primer. The bolt really crams the primer in the b. p. so no blow by. With this system there is no longer a worry about forgetting the plastic disks when you go afield, or having a hard time finding a gun shop that still stocks them.
I think you would like the naked system and you'll love the gun. 
I live in a shotgun or muzzle loader only deer area. I haven't had my 12 ga slug gun out since I bought my Knight. With the Nikon Omega scope, it becomes a 250 yd gun. (with practice) My buck 2 years ago was 180 yds. Shot was dead on with a Barnes 245gr. The deer went about 20 feet.
I'd offer to buy it if you pass it up, but my wife, who claims ownership of the 2nd knight, would kick my but. She says it's her turn to buy a another gun.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The bolt you need is listed on page 5 in the 2010 catalog. You'll will also see their version of the NFPJ breech plug and primer carrier.
http://www.knightrifles.com/pdfs/2010_Acc_Catalog.pdf

You have no excuses now, go buy it, set it up, practice with it and show us the deer you killed with it later this year.


----------

